

Ask HN: Can you guys give me some advice on my resume? - zhouyang

I&#x27;m looking for a trainee program as J-1 visa in US.<p>Can you guys give me some advice on my resume? There would be many grammatical errors, so please point them out.<p><pre><code>    SUMMARY
    	3 years of experience in tough projects for financial institutions, which required high reliability and high performance and sometimes required over three hundreds working hours a month.
    	0.5 years of experience as a freelance web developer.
    
    EDUCATION
    	Bachelor of Economics, March 2011
    	XXXX University, Tokyo, Japan
    
    QUALIFICATIONS
    	Passed CMA (Chartered Member of the Securities Analysts Association of Japan) examinations, July 2009
    	3rd grade Certified Skilled Worker of Financial Planning, September 2008
    	Class-2 (Securities) Sales Representative, May 2008
    	Applied Information Technology Engineer, June 2009
    	TOEFL iBT Score 82, February 2009
    	Ordinary Vehicle License, May 2008
    	Ordinary Motorcycle License, March 2009
    
    AWARDS
    	Nikkei Stock League 2008 Nominated: XXXXXXX
    
    EXPERIENCE
    	Freelance
    		Financial Statements Visualizer site (XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX) | Dec 2014
    			Developed the entire application and deployed it to AWS. 
    			Codes in JavaScript and Ruby on Rails. Web-scraping from a data source. The application running on AWS.
    		Bitcoin Exchange Platform site (XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX) | July 2014 - Ongoing
    			Registered a company, XXXXXXX Inc. (XXXXXXXXX), constructed development&#x2F;stage&#x2F;production environments, developed the entire application from an open source and deployed it. Still in beta.
    			Codes in HTML, JavaScript, Ruby on Rails. Web-scraping from a bank’s website. The application running with bitcoind on AWS (EC2, S3, RDS, CloudWatch, Load Balancers, Auto Scaling), Nginx, Unicorn.
    		Line Sheet Maker site (XXXXXXXXXX) | Oct 2014
    			Selected frameworks and implemented a PDF generating engine.
    			Codes in Ruby on Rails (RSpec, Wicked PDF, Liquid) and JavaScript (jQuery)
    		Online Fashion Shopping site (XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX) | July 2014 – Sept 2014
    			Implemented tests, improved performance and fixed bugs.
    			Codes in Ruby on Rails (Spree, RSpec, capybara) and JavaScript (jQuery). 
    
    	XXXXXXXX, Inc. (Company’s name changed to XXXXXXXXXXX Inc. on Jan 2014), Tokyo, Japan
    		Enhancement of an inter-process messaging middleware to support UDP and the latest OSs | Mar 2014 – Jun 2014
    			Built compilation&#x2F;testing&#x2F;performance measurement environments and conducted acceptance tests.
    			Codes in C++. Environments are Windows and Linux.
    		Market-access Engine of Order Execution System of a bank and a securities company | Dec 2013 – Apr 2014
    			Implemented unit tests, conducted unit&#x2F;integration tests and fixed bugs. 
    			Codes in C++. Debugging with GDB. The engine is connected to Osaka Exchange with FIX protocol and to Reuters with RFA. The environment is Linux.
    		Order Management System for financial derivative products of a securities company | May 2013 – Nov 2013
    			Planned basic&#x2F;detailed design specification, implemented requirements&#x2F;unit tests, conducted integration testing, analyzed performance and tuned code&#x2F;SQL&#x2F;Oracle parameters. This project is enhancement development.
    			Codes in Java (JNI, Original distributed calculation framework, JasperReports, Hibernate) and C++(for financial products pricing libraries). Batches in WSH and PL&#x2F;SQL.
    		Order Management System with distributed calculation for financial derivative products | Jan 2013 – Apr 2013
    			Constructed distributed calculation computing environment with 750 CPU cores, tuned OS&#x2F;Oracle&#x2F;JVM parameters, and surveyed performance between two different architectures to propose new architecture for YYY Securities Inc.
    			Codes in Java (Spring, Hibernate, GridGain, Original distributed calculation framework). Debugging with JDB. Environments are Windows Server and Oracle database. Analysis tools are jConsole, jdb, WSH, Windows Performance Monitor, Statspack.
    		Interfaces of Order Management System for financial derivative products of a bank | Apr 2012 – Dec 2012
    			Planned basic&#x2F;detailed design specification, implemented interfaces&#x2F;unit tests and conducted integration testing. 
    			Codes in Java (Spring, Hibernate, JUnit, mockito, JasperReports). The application is connected to Reuteres with RFA and to others with HULFT. 
    		Online Forex Trading System of a securities company (OTC and Exchange Broking) | Jun 2011 – Mar 2012
    			On call 24 hours for system troubleshooting, point of contact for clients, release engineering, bug fixes
    			Codes in Java (Struts, JSP, Hibernate, Velocity), JavaScript, HTML, bash. Operating tools are Nagios, MRTG, Linux, Windows Server, JP1.
    
    	Internships
    		XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Co., Ltd., Tokyo, Japan | Aug 2009
    			Surveyed two methods of calculating forward rate curves
    			Simulations in Excel VBA
    		XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Co., Ltd., Tokyo, Japan | Aug 2008
    			Planned requirements specification, implemented and gave demonstrations of a ERP package for Correspondence Course
    			Codes in Delphi</code></pre>
======
gamechangr
This would pass as it is.

You may want to re-word this part. It makes sense as it is now, but it could
sound better.

"Developed the entire application and deployed it to AWS.

    
    
      Codes in JavaScript and Ruby on Rails."
    
    

I would write..

Developed the entire application primarily using Javascript and Ruby on Rails
and deployed it to AWS.

That is just an opinion. Your first one would work as well.

